# credit reorts - credit agreements



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

anyone know how long for older settled credit agreements show on your credit report for?

I checked mine and is ok except for credit agreements it shows as caution, im not a bad payer as everything is upto date and had only one late payment in the last twelve months.

I can only assume it's because i have a fair few agreements! some of them are old and settled but still show, will they ever go?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

DaveDesign said:


> anyone know how long for older settled credit agreements show on your credit report for?
> 
> I checked mine and is ok except for credit agreements it shows as caution, im not a bad payer as everything is upto date and had only one late payment in the last twelve months.
> 
> I can only assume it's because i have a fair few agreements! some of them are old and settled but still show, will they ever go?


Reports on your credit file for 6 years


----------

